# Seabass Fishing in Japan



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

theres a 26" seabass i caught on a rapala x-rap.

the range of sizes im catching here is pretty good averaging 24-33"!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

heres a 28" 7lb+ seabass i do very good fishing at night on the docks by my ship.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

very cool. id like to hear more about it


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I will be keeping updates throughout my deployment here i plan on doing lots of fishing and deep sea fishing!!

I had to buy all new gear which was a challenge because their fishing poles and some other things are alittle different than im used to but they work so i cant complain too much i just cant have what i prefer..

My plans this summer are to maybe fish lake Biwa a few times where they catch 10lb bass regularly and also have matched the world record bass their invasive to japan and therefore have not many predators so they get very big and to add the fact their florida strain bass make for a deadly combination!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Sucks that you couldn't take your own equipment with you. However, I'm now watching the thread for updates. I'll likely never make it there but am very interested in your fishing escapades over there. Keep us posted!

Mr. A


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> very cool. id like to hear more about it


Wow! Ya, Ditto that,,, very interesting & please keep posting!
Thank You
2 questions,,, for now. (oops, maybe 3)
You Don't need any license,,, and do you help 'feed' the troops? I can imagine how 'interested' THEY would be?
How many 'locals' do you see fishing?

My son has been traveling the World, with his job. 1 day at a meeting, 5 day LAY-OVERS! China, Italy, France, Belgium, S. America, C. America, Ireland,,,,,,,,, He's a cliff/ mountain 'climber'. He sends back tons of pics of rivers & streams.
Just imagine the opportunities!? I've got MAJOR ENVY
I'll show him YOUR Posts & Pics,,,, maybe give HIM some fishing ideas.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

any relation to the snook?


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

That is awesome! Nice FIsH! 




@Gerb i think snook and sea bass sometimes refer to the same fish.. i kno we call them Snook in the states 

^ Could be wrong tho


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

the head looks different on that to me, but the body does look spot on.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

yea i looked it up, they are different species. there really isn't much information comparing the two.. but i guess most people refer to those as "Japanese sea bass" lol which makes sense...


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

the license situation is weird and kinda disappoints me because they dont allow fishing at night at most lakes in japan..=[ which was my specialty back home in ohio but the cool thing is you dont need a license to fish the ocean and every lake has like a 1 day fishing pass you can purchase on the lakes and if you want you can buy a 1 year pass to a specific lake so you cant just buy one pass for japan its lake specific.

right now the sailors on my ship dont really understand my obsession with fishing most of them dont like it and only about 3 sailors i know of that love fishing but they dont love it as much as me.. so i guess more fish for me!!! 

i imagine ill be doing alot of feeding the troops in the summer when everyones on the beach making fires and hanging out ill happily supply the meal!!

i do most of my fishing right now on my naval base that im stationed on and its been really productive so i havent really left to find more places but there are tons of rivers and stuff i have right outside the gates full of trout and salmon. Im waiting for the summer time so i can catch a more diverse variety of fish mainly right now its just seabass but they fight just as good as a smallmouth!! they do kinda look like snook but im fairly certain their white seabass ive done my research..=] snook have a black pinpoint stripe down the side these guys have more like a faded lateral line and their heads arent as pointy as the snooks


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

heres a picture of a picture lol i didnt have my phone at the time and i cant upload from my camera but this is the biggest one i have caught so far on a rapala minnow rap.. hes 33" over 9lbs


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah, must just be the way that second pic lit up the fish's side. after google searching, it seems that none of them have the pronounced black line. nevertheless, awesome fish!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> heres a picture of a picture lol i didnt have my phone at the time and i cant upload from my camera but this is the biggest one i have caught so far on a rapala minnow rap.. hes 33" over 9lbs


I think it is awesome slaton that you fight for our freedom
And have time while your there to.catch fish. I really enjoy your.posts and pics. God bless you man for serving.our country and catching big.ol bass. When you come back to Ohio pm me and I will get you into some steelhead...unless you already do it on your own
Well just thought I would thank you and tell you how cool it is that your catching big bass..... by the way are you able.to get rods and reels sent to.you in Japan.. if so I might be able to help ...Dustin 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a nice fish man! Glad to see you're still catching them over there!

I've heard that it was illegal to release a largemouth in Japan and that any angler who catches one is required to kill it. Do you know if this is true or not?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I do know that the LM bass is an invasive species brought here about 40-50 years ago as a supplemental fish to catch for food. The japanese fishermen are very conservative and did not like the fact that the LM was eating all other fish species and were very hard to bring in once hooked on their light gear making the fishermen spend more money and loosing rigs, and yes i do hear sometimes they do not allow the release of the fish. since ive been fishing in japan some areas are more relaxed on this idea than others it all depends on where your fishing.

on the other hand bass fishing has become increasingly popular in this country and the fact that the fish get a relatively large size in world record proportions makes it even more intense and japanese sport fishermen are grabing their rods and taking up the challenge. I have met very few bass fishermen since ive been here mostly all i see is hundreds of locals fishing for fish to eat on the shore of tokyo bay..which is fine with me ill find the small ponds around base and catch LM all day long.

There is a new "problem" though the fact that smallmouth bass have made it into the streams of japan making the locals fear for the trout species that live here. Which i cannot wait to fish for..but at the same time i do understand their problems with the SM bass..i just wanna catch fish that remind me of home.they are trying to get rid of the smallies which i think they have become really successfull.not to include the fact i have a chance to catch a real trophy here compared to my biggest bass of alittle over 5lbs back in southern ohio..=]

I will be keeping everyone updated on bass fishing in japan once the warmer months come around here in late march.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I also will be visiting about 10-12 other countries while im here so i will also be keeping posts on those expeditions.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Looks like a snook. Cool pictures. Hope you catch a lot of them.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Interesting read. I wonder if they have problems with Asian Carp there?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I dont know about the asian carp lol but i havent been able to fish the freshwater in japan yet im gonna wait alittle longer until it warms up!!! right now im underway in the pacific ocean ill be putting up pics of any fish i catch in the ports we visit! 

and salmon king I do have an address if you wanna send lures,rods or spining reels or anything fishing related i dont get the luxury of having my good lures from back home.. if anyone wants me to try something here just pm me


----------

